# Rolling leaves.



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Sunset Hygro polysperma has leaves that are rolling like a cigar... It's in bright t5 lighting, and I am dosing EI ferts, macro and micro on alternative days.

What is the cause?
-Fertaliser unbalanced
-too long of a photoperiod?

Please discuss, speckulate, advise?

Happy Holidays.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Will can you provide more details on your photo period- how long, how many watts reflector or none.
Usually cupping is indictaive of calcium deffiency but if your source water is high Gh and the GH is not primarly Mag. that would not be the case, that said Hygro Poly is known to behave this way in bright lights at times, is it all the leaves or just the upper ones closer to the lights?
Just some thoughts for you to investigate.
Regards & Merry XMAS


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The tanks use shared lighting, two 20G longs have three 48W t5ho 6700K lights mounted 8" above the water. Theres a reflector but it's shared between two bulbs. I havent set them on a timer, but photoperiod is about 12 hours. I know its long but this symptom is not the same as the effect Curling leaves have, when the plant "closes up" for the night or as happens at the time the light should turn off if I have accidently left it on longer... these leaves are rolling down the length of them.

Tap water is slightly higher than nutral (before co2 injection). *I have just added Magnesium (MgSO4) into my dosing for the last three days of dosing. I figure that this is the cause of it...*

It is not all the leaves, but they are the newest leaves on the plant, and thus the topmost ones.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Will said:


> The tanks use shared lighting, two 20G longs have three 48W t5ho 6700K lights mounted 8" above the water. Theres a reflector but it's shared between two bulbs. I havent set them on a timer, but photoperiod is about 12 hours. I know its long but this symptom is not the same as the effect Curling leaves have, when the plant "closes up" for the night or as happens at the time the light should turn off if I have accidently left it on longer... these leaves are rolling down the length of them.
> 
> Tap water is slightly higher than nutral (before co2 injection). *I have just added Magnesium (MgSO4) into my dosing for the last three days of dosing. I figure that this is the cause of it
> 
> It is not all the leaves, but they are the newest leaves on the plant, and thus the topmost ones.*


*

usually new growth starts off like this, rolled up and on top before the leaves eventually extend outwards

the title of your thread confused me for a bit...the recreational drug forum is that way *


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Byronicle said:


> usually new growth starts off like this, rolled up and on top before the leaves eventually extend outwards
> 
> the title of your thread confused me for a bit...the recreational drug forum is that way


yeah... but that's not what's going on here.

And I've checked. The leaves are rolled both when sober and inebriated.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

The intensity of light would be my guess. Keep the photo period but try moving the light up 6 inches if its on top of the tank or 12" if its already raised up to 6. With new bulbs in my T5HO's i can't grow a thing over the first few months unless the light is about 8-10 inches above the tank. Once growth slows i start moving them back down until I'm at about six inches or so. 

Pretty funny, the first time this happened I pretty much carpeted Rotala green and i can only imagine what would happen given the little light hygro needs.

That said, some things I just can't grow... blyxa for instance, is out of the question in my tank. It grows stunted, red, curled leaves, and then dies out. It's just being fried. Move it over to the medium light HQI tank and it just goes nuts.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont think it's the lighting... but everyone is ignoring that I started dosing new things and higher amounts and this happened in 48 hours after those changes. Lighting has not changed in weeks.

The only thing in the tank that is not growing like a weed is Nesaea crassicaulis which has only 1" of growth, where other plants have about 18"+ of growth over 2-4 trimmings.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> Will can you provide more details on your photo period- how long, how many watts reflector or none.
> *Usually cupping is indictaive of calcium deffiency but if your source water is high Gh and the GH is not primarly Mag*. that would not be the case, that said Hygro Poly is known to behave this way in bright lights at times, is it all the leaves or just the upper ones closer to the lights?
> Just some thoughts for you to investigate.
> Regards & Merry XMAS


So have you checked out what your Gh is & what it is made up with?Gh can be mainly made up with Magnesium in which case Calcium is limited, fast growers such as the plant in question is the first to show calcium limitations.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Will said:


> I dont think it's the lighting... but everyone is ignoring that I started dosing new things and higher amounts and this happened in 48 hours after those changes. Lighting has not changed in weeks.


Probably because this is the first time you have mentioned it? Good luck with it... never grown sunset hydro in anything but a low tech tank.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Will said:


> Tap water is slightly higher than nutral (before co2 injection). *I have just added Magnesium (MgSO4) into my dosing for the last three days of dosing. I figure that this is the cause of it...*
> 
> It is not all the leaves, but they are the newest leaves on the plant, and thus the topmost ones.


I did mention the addition of MgSO4.

I'm not one to ignore advice, especially when I ask for it... I'm just not seeing confident answers to make me rethink my own thoughts. Stubborn? maybe.

But no other plants are showing any symptoms/difficiencies at all.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Will said:


> I did mention the addition of MgSO4.
> 
> I'm not one to ignore advice, especially when I ask for it... I'm just not seeing confident answers to make me rethink my own thoughts. Stubborn? maybe.
> 
> But no other plants are showing any symptoms/difficiencies at all.


Unless i misunderstand the make up of MgSO4, the dosing of it will have no impact on Calcium, it is my understanding that GH is a measurement of Magnesium and Calcium ions in the water.A simple Way to discover what you water source is providing in it`s Gh is to check their published analysis, unless you are on a well, as i mentioned i`m not familiar with your water parameters.
I should add some water sources have mainly MgSO4 ions ,maybe that is not the case in your city, but well worth a check.
Also as mentioned before Hygro is known to behave this way under certain lighting condition, if it was me , i would take a stem of the hygro & plant it in a more shaded area & see how it reacts.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

co2 is your problem..you don't have enough..

When increasing your dosing..your nutrients are now non limiting...co2 has became your limiting factor..

Raising your light will work. adding more co2 will work...Plant mass might have also increased which will also increase demand for co2...


----------

